# Hawaiian Jerky 2 (the best)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb flank or london broil
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/4 tsp red pepper
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
1 crished garlic clove
1/4 cup pine apple juice
1/4 cup soy sauce

Cut meat into strips. Combine all ingredients in small glas bowl, except the meat. Stir and mix well. Place meat 3-4 layers deep in container, spooning sauce mixture over each layer. Cover tightly and let marinate for 6-12 hours in the refrigerator, stirring occasionally and keeping the mixture covered. layout on trays 34-36 hours in dehydrator. you can also put a couple of cans of pineapple chunks with the juice in the marinade or you can dehydrate them with the meat.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I actually used this recipe with babyback ribs...

Parboiled them for 30 minutes then stuck them on a charcoal grill and slow cooked them. Keeping them soaked with the juice...

HUGE HIT WITH THE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great recipe.

-FFM


----------

